# Wolf Eyes Superstorm - 1300 lumens



## Glen C (Oct 23, 2008)

Wolf Eyes have released a new 7 LED flashlight which I thought may be of interest to some here.

Just released so no tests or beamshots yet.

A pic:







A few details here: http://wolfeyes.com.au/news/ with an extra pic, will update everyone here as more details come to hand


----------



## KRS1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?


----------



## cernobila (Oct 23, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?



.....compared to what?


----------



## 1996alnl (Oct 23, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?


 
Don't own one,if these are made in Australia i could see the reason for the high prices if their not than they'd better be twice the quality of the Surefires. Somehow i don't think so.

Take care


----------



## KeeperSD (Oct 23, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?





1996alnl said:


> Don't own one,if these are made in Australia i could see the reason for the high prices if their not than they'd better be twice the quality of the Surefires. Somehow i don't think so. Take care


I don't mean to continue with the off topic posts but just want to rectify your ignorance. You need to compare apples with apples, be aware Glen's site is an Australian site, so for buyers OS i have no doubt they might look a little expensive, but compared to what SF's are worth in Australia, they are a bargain. 

A more appropriate comparison would be between two US sites, 
a Xenon Sniper from PTS - $35 , 
a Xenon Surefire 6P from Brightguy - $62. 
So by your anology they only need to be just over half the quality, which they certainly exceed. 

Back on topic, I was just thinking I wonder if Wolf Eyes were coming up with anything new. I can't see this light being cheap though considering the cost of the Storm already. Glen any news on emitters being used?


----------



## Yapo (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe they're made in china but i hear their quality is top notch...but as Glen's store is in Australia and the AU$ has been dropping, the price of everything that's being paid for in US$ will be affected...As mentioned in the link Glen provided.

Edit: lol you beat me to it Keeper!


----------



## Bullet Bob (Oct 23, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?


If you don't own any then its hard to explain but I'll give it a whirl. I own some SF products and yes they are well made but I also had my share of trouble with SF products when they first came out. Now After having been on this forum for the past several months and reading a lot about various lights I decided to try WE from Pacific Tactical here in the U.S. 
Mike at PTS is a great guy to do buisness with and has always offered his guidance and thoughts on the various lights. Having been a former LEO and still having a lot of friends who are LEOs that in many cases have to pay for some of their own equipment like I did , you have a tendency to look for reliable products that can get the job done and not break your bank book. 
I own several of the WE lights and have supplied friends with WE lights. 
The two things I can say about them is that their build quality is on par with many of the SF products in terms of durability, fit and finish. The next thing I like is that the lights are more versatile than many of the SF products. SF sets their lights up to run on primaries only whereas WE gives the option of going rechargeables or primaries within the same light with nothing more than a change in lamp modules. For example I have an M4 from SF that only takes 4 cr123 batts. Whereas the WE Rattlesnake will take primaries or two 18650 Li/Ion Batts. The M4 is 330.00 and the Rattlesnake with rechargeables and a charger is about 120.00. Big differance in cost and puts the WE more in my price range and the price range of my brethen. I just recently got a WE raider with a 200 lumen incan bulb for a fellow LEO whose former light was a Streamlight Stinger. Now he has a package that is smaller and far better output than his Stinger and its rechargeable. It makes a better tactical light to use with his firearm as its more ergonomically friendly than the Stinger. 
So give them a try. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## reloader45 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,

I think, they are produced in China!
See also: http://www.wolf-eyes.com/aboutUs.html.

Do you think, surefire flashlights are still produced in USA?

reloader45


----------



## MrGman (Oct 23, 2008)

I am not impressed with a unit with 7 shallow reflectors. I am sure it will be a decent flood light but I would be more impressed if they did this with just one P7 and put a proper deep reflector on it to give it an optimum combination of throw to smooth spill put out a 1000 lumens and could run for 2 full hours.


----------



## looman (Oct 23, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I am not impressed with a unit with 7 shallow reflectors. I am sure it will be a decent flood light but I would be more impressed if they did this with just one P7 and put a proper deep reflector on it to give it an optimum combination of throw to smooth spill put out a 1000 lumens and could run for 2 full hours.



I think the P7 is inclined to doughnut if in a thrower reflector and it seems to be good for flood not throw.

A P7 doesnt push out 1000 lumen 650 is more realistic and 2 hours will be a push though the modded one I have is long lasting and doesnt get hot quick either.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 23, 2008)

SSC P7 can make 700-800 lumens https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/89607&page=8
But for 1000 lumens you would have to drive it with 4,5A or almost 20W


----------



## Patriot (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think MrG meant what he stated with regards to total output. I think he was just talking about the concept with relation to the packaging of the light, which I tend to agree with. 

The P7 needs a large reflector and this light has the head dimension to take advantage of a reflector that size. It also has the battery capacity to power the P7 at full output for a long time. There wouldn't be any thermal issues for a light this size either.


----------



## DigitalGreaseMonkey (Oct 23, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I am not impressed with a unit with 7 shallow reflectors. I am sure it will be a decent flood light but I would be more impressed if they did this with just one P7 and put a proper deep reflector on it to give it an optimum combination of throw to smooth spill put out a 1000 lumens and could run for 2 full hours.



Interesting, I have two lesser lights that fall directly into this hypothetical discussion, you may have seen the Solarforce comparison thread a while back. To recap, the L900 is a very large deep reflector with P7. I am assuming it is not putting out the theoretical maximum, most likely in the 600 lumen range or thereabouts. The T700 is a 3 cree Q5 light with shallow reflectors that out throws the L900 by good margin, due to more concentrated hot spot. Do not underestimate the power of a good small reflector.

Now, in a totally dark environment I really prefer the silky smooth beam and huge ball of light that comes from the L900, useful throw out past 500ft in dark conditions. In parking lots with nasty overhead lights and poorly shielded ground lights, the T700 is by far the better choice for penetrating dazzle at good throw distances.

Personally, I am quite interested in the Super Storm IF they got the reflectors right and IF they got the output right. Unfortunately it only has seven emitters, I was hopeful for a light with nine emitters in order to get my preference for triple the power. A simple doubling of output is not necessarily going to be a satisfying jump in performance. Lots of variables here, but perhaps the combination of output and reflector will be a winning combination, perhaps not.

My own experiments with three lights of almost identical power show that double is not really enough in my book, triple the output does the trick for me for a satisfying boost in performance.

Best regards,
DGM


----------



## DigitalGreaseMonkey (Oct 23, 2008)

looman said:


> I think the P7 is inclined to doughnut if in a thrower reflector and it seems to be good for flood not throw.
> 
> A P7 doesnt push out 1000 lumen 650 is more realistic and 2 hours will be a push though the modded one I have is long lasting and doesnt get hot quick either.



My only experience with a thrower reflector and a P7 is the L900, no donuts. At all. At any distance. (6 inches to 600 ft.) The L900 is a three 18650 light and claims 2.5 hours, but I have not pushed it that hard yet. 600 lumens seems about right for its output.

Best regards,
DGM


----------



## MrGman (Oct 23, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I don't think MrG meant what he stated with regards to total output. I think he was just talking about the concept with relation to the packaging of the light, which I tend to agree with.
> 
> The P7 needs a large reflector and this light has the head dimension to take advantage of a reflector that size. It also has the battery capacity to power the P7 at full output for a long time. There wouldn't be any thermal issues for a light this size either.


 

You get bonus points today. :thumbsup:

Given the right reflector you can make any point light source look good. they make HID lamps with great throw, some with variable focus beams, like the Wolf Eyes Boxer.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Oct 23, 2008)

Does the Superstorm run on more batteries? It's quite a bit longer than the regular Storm.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey I like the looks of that. Wolf eyes products are very very nice in my experience with them, and I've gotten to play with just about everything they make. I don't know how anyone can complain that this light is expensive when there are few other lights to compare to this one. A custom job, unless you're building it yourself, will cost you more. I can't think of any other production light on the market like this yet. FoxFury has a 9 cree light I think... check out the price on that!

About the small reflectors, I wouldn't worry. I have a 5xSSC Magmod from Elektrolumens and it is very nice. The beautiful flood makes it one of the most useful lights I have. It puts out so much light that it throws decently well anyway. The Storm Q5 did beat it in throw when I compared my 5xSSC mag to [email protected]'s Storm, but it wasn't by that much. I think this could be a very nice light!

Thanks for the preview Glen C! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?




I've always considered WE to be a bargain manufacturer. In many cases a person would have to go to a DX light to find something less expensive although not nearly the same quality. I have a lot of respect for WE products and the price they can offer them for.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 24, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Hey I like the looks of that. Wolf eyes products are very very nice in my experience with them, and I've gotten to play with just about everything they make. I don't know how anyone can complain that this light is expensive when there are few other lights to compare to this one. A custom job, unless you're building it yourself, will cost you more. I can't think of any other production light on the market like this yet. FoxFury has a 9 cree light I think... check out the price on that!
> 
> About the small reflectors, I wouldn't worry. I have a 5xSSC Magmod from Elektrolumens and it is very nice. The beautiful flood makes it one of the most useful lights I have. It puts out so much light that it throws decently well anyway. The Storm Q5 did beat it in throw when I compared my 5xSSC mag to [email protected]'s Storm, but it wasn't by that much. I think this could be a very nice light!
> 
> Thanks for the preview Glen C! :twothumbs



Try wiseled.com - I have a tactical 1500 and they are water proof to 300' and they really shine hard - they are not cheap but I feel you get what you pay for - they are also bringing out a new set of modular lights (the battery pack is detachable) that go up to 1500 lumens very soon. :twothumbs


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah, yes I didn't think of the WiseLED; however they've had a tendency to overheat in the past, have they fixed that yet? And of course a WiseLED is about the same cost s a custom light.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,
In response to PMs and emails I’m starting to receive, YES we have some ariving in about a week.

Here’s the links:
Personal
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6598&kw=storm&st=4 

Tactical
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=6599&kw=storm&st=4

Some more information that should answer a lot of questions we’ve been getting.
The SS uses the same battery magazine as the Storm, Boxer and M300 – sooo it’s a reverse clicky (which works well with this UI) I know the SS looks a lot bigger but this is the information provided by WE.

The SS will be using a new higher capacity battery – LRB168A 2400mAh
It’s recommended that Wolf Eyes LRB batteries are used in the SS due to reports of excessive heat when cheap 18650 were used in the regular Storm

The middle reflector is larger than the outside reflectors. The outside reflectors are D17 and the middle is a D19


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 25, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Ah, yes I didn't think of the WiseLED; however they've had a tendency to overheat in the past, have they fixed that yet? And of course a WiseLED is about the same cost s a custom light.



They didn't really over heat - they used K2 LED's in them and they did get warm so they throttled themselves down after about 10 or more minutes to 70% - but you could hit the button any time and boost it to full.
Now they use SSC and are twice as bright 1500+ lumen and get up to three times the run time before throttling down - but any multi LED light will get hot unless they under drive the LED's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I am not impressed with a unit with 7 shallow reflectors. I am sure it will be a decent flood light but I would be more impressed if they did this with just one P7 and put a proper deep reflector on it to give it an optimum combination of throw to smooth spill put out a 1000 lumens and could run for 2 full hours.


Hi MrGman,
Wolf Eyes already makes a nice P7 flashlight that runs for 1.5 hours

Brightness :640Lumens (full brightness stage)
Runtime: full brightness stage: about 95 minutes with regulated output
Body: Aerospace grade aluminum construction.
Reflector: High temperature processed, layers of alloy coating films.
Finish: HA III Military grade
Lamp: SSC P7 LED (2.4A) Lamp Assembly 6.0-13.0V. 
O-ring sealed: Splash proof
Beam: flood with moderate throw
Weight without battery: 330g
Length: 235mm
Body diameter: 25.4mm
Head diameter: 59.4mm
Operation Temperature: -25℃-60℃


----------



## mooman (Oct 25, 2008)

Just to add my 2 cents, keep in mind that almost all reflectors on the market are designed around incan's. The geometry of a reflector needs to be redesigned to maximize the throw of a P7. Even reflectors that are designed around LED's and modified for use with P7's are not that effective as throwers because they are not designed around the larger die size of the P7.


----------



## MrGman (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected], I am still debating with myself if I should get that one for my Christmas present or not. I do like the package in general. I haven't seen any really good reviews to show my how much of a "thrower" that beam style would be in that reflector. I already have my Malkoff Triple drop as a medium throw/flood unit and it puts out over 700 lumens. Plus in a light that front heavy I am wondering if I would like the rear tailcap type switch as opposed to a mid body button.

But in general it looks like a good package. Waiting to see if Light-Reviews.com will do a review on it. I need a really good evaluation of what that beam pattern looks like. Thanks, G


----------



## MrGman (Oct 25, 2008)

Actually Mike the advertising says " Beam: flood with moderate throw" so you are helping to make my point, that to make a thrower its still needs a deeper and different reflector design. 

(but I am still debating if I need one for Christmas).


----------



## DigitalGreaseMonkey (Oct 25, 2008)

MrGman said:


> that to make a thrower its still needs a deeper and different reflector design.


My experience indicates that just different may be enough, if it is the right different. Of course, given optimum designs, the deeper version would still perform better, I think, but the characteristics of these single chip LED's, when ganged together, seem to really work well even with short reflectors of proper design.

This is based on personal use of a triple cree short reflector unit and beam shots comparing that unit with DBSv2 and Lumapower MVP.

Not trying to start an argument...
Yes you are.
No I'm not.
Are too.....

Best regards,
DGM


----------



## MrGman (Oct 26, 2008)

DigitalGreaseMonkey said:


> My experience indicates that just different may be enough, if it is the right different. Of course, given optimum designs, the deeper version would still perform better, I think, but the characteristics of these single chip LED's, when ganged together, seem to really work well even with short reflectors of proper design.
> 
> This is based on personal use of a triple cree short reflector unit and beam shots comparing that unit with DBSv2 and Lumapower MVP.
> 
> ...


 
Yes you are!!! 

I like your style. The triple cree style lights with shallow reflectors work better because the single chip isn't as wide in diameter itself and is a better "point source" of light. The P7 being a quad die is a wider source of light and to get the same relative beam pattern as a smaller die (litererally 1/4 the area right?) you need a much bigger/deeper reflector to make that work right.

I like the smooth combination of throw/flood for some of these lights but I already had my flood light. I would really like seeing some one make a reflector design for the P7 that puts it all into a 6 degree beam and sends it way the heck out there. Wolf Eyes has an adjustable beam pattern light for their Boxer and some other light to dial it down to a nice spot or keep it open for a flood. You think some one would have done that for the P7 by now to make it the versatile super light it could really be, drive it at full power get 900 lumens or so out of it and make it good run against entry level HIDs.


----------



## DigitalGreaseMonkey (Oct 26, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I like your style. The triple cree style lights with shallow reflectors work better because the single chip isn't as wide in diameter itself and is a better "point source" of light. The P7 being a quad die is a wider source of light and to get the same relative beam pattern as a smaller die (litererally 1/4 the area right?) you need a much bigger/deeper reflector to make that work right.



Thanks MrGman.
Ah, I see where we diverged, I thought we were talking about the short reflectors in the Superstorm 1300 lumen light. I agree completely that the P7 has different needs.



> I like the smooth combination of throw/flood for some of these lights but I already had my flood light. I would really like seeing some one make a reflector design for the P7 that puts it all into a 6 degree beam and sends it way the heck out there. Wolf Eyes has an adjustable beam pattern light for their Boxer and some other light to dial it down to a nice spot or keep it open for a flood. You think some one would have done that for the P7 by now to make it the versatile super light it could really be, drive it at full power get 900 lumens or so out of it and make it good run against entry level HIDs.


I have to say that I am not accustomed to thinking in terms of beam angle as such. I have been focused on my personal applications and have not calculated the resulting angles.

That said, the Solarforce L900 has, I think, the largest reflector in a commercial P7 light at 72mm (outer diameter including shell). I suppose I am beginning to sound like a broken record, but I am really liking that light. If you have a chance to try one it would be worth while. Obviously not pushing the P7 to the theoretical max of 900 lumens, but it really makes the most of the 600 or so. The hot spot is at least twice the diameter of my triple cree light, meaning four times the area, yet it still does a mighty respectable job in my light polluted environment. When the lights went out, it proved to be a monster thrower, quite useful out past 600 ft (estimated) with a huge hot spot.

If I had a need for a search and rescue light, I would not hesitate to make a pair of little triangular bulkheads and mount three of the L900's on it. That would put it in the realm of HID lights at 1800 real lumens, but with over two hours of run time. It would be very easy to hand hold and exchange hands or pass the light since you effectively have three very roomy handles to use. (I am resisting temptation, the Ego wants MORE, MORE, BIGGER, FASTER!)

Edit: It would also have three user selectable levels.... 

Best regards,
DGM


----------



## sledhead (Oct 26, 2008)

MrGman: You may want to keep an eye out for Neoseikan's Legion II. It is supposed to have a special reflector for the P7 to be a super thrower! It is being released after the Spartanian II.
I myself am looking forward to the SuperStorm. Hopefully it will have decent throw with the great spill.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 26, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I would really like seeing some one make a reflector design for the P7 that puts it all into a 6 degree beam and sends it way the heck out there. Wolf Eyes has an adjustable beam pattern light for their Boxer and some other light to dial it down to a nice spot or keep it open for a flood. You think some one would have done that for the P7 by now to make it the versatile super light it could really be, drive it at full power get 900 lumens or so out of it and make it good run against entry level HIDs.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193177


----------



## MrGman (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, I had seen that video but since he doesn't explain anything he is doing with it, and its not all that good at showing the power of the beam (wood paneling wall???) I forgot about it. I know its hard to get good video of a point source light, I have been working on that myself unsuccessfully for a while now. But he could at least have made some attempt to explain what it was and the modes he was cycling through. Is that Spartanian actually out yet? G


----------



## sledhead (Oct 28, 2008)

MrGman: In the manufacturers forum there is a thread on ordering the Spartanian. They should be shipping any day.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 6, 2008)

KRS1 said:


> Excuse my ignorant but why is it Wolf Eyes torches are costly compare to other torches?


i'll tell u whats costly. buying a surefire and then trying to get Milky to turn it into a torch. wolfys dont need hundreds of dollars worth of tinkering to work, they just do.:shakehead

At any rate, i have to take my hat off to wolf eyes for producing a flashlight with a configuration that could, up to now, only really be done by modders. As a person using torches on a daily basis i have come to the conclusion that wolfy is excellent value for money, and slowly but surely my entire collection is giving way to that 'stable'.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 9, 2008)

Updates-Reviews-Comparisons? 1st Impressions?


----------



## cchurchi (Nov 9, 2008)

Where was I when these were first announced? Looks like a winner to me! I think I will wait to see how the beam compares to the R2 Storm before I purchase a super storm, as I have one of those right now... if I can stand it.


----------



## choppers (Nov 10, 2008)

I have owned my share of Wolf-Eyes lights. I have purchased all of them from PTS and have always thought there prices were very fair. As far as the lights themselves, they are very well built with a solid feel when carrying them. My son (10 years old) has the Raider and loves it. I am really interested in their multi-led lights and will be on the lookout here for any reviews and beamshots as well as what folks here think if them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2008)

Simply brutal! 

I think Wolf-Eyes make the best flashlights that's not made in a SureFire factory. They are truly a bargain for the money.


----------



## PapikAldo (Nov 16, 2008)

Any beamshots yet ???
I'd love to compare the flood and the trow with my Surefire M6 CB...
It seems impressive...
I imagine one with the R2 LEDs...


----------



## sledhead (Nov 16, 2008)

Somebody has to have this by now?


----------



## LawLight (Nov 20, 2008)

Does no one have this light yet?
:thinking:


----------



## black bolt (Nov 21, 2008)

I received mine 4 days ago. My P7 sniper just got way smoke out in terms of flood.:whoopin: This Superstorm even has a wicked hotspot for throw, and they said you could have best of worlds. Btw it's the "personel" model. Thanks Mike at PTS for the great CS, and for the free EagleTac 10A2 flashlight that came with my order.:twothumbs


----------



## sledhead (Nov 21, 2008)

Any quesstimates on throw distance? Any other lights to compare it to? Not familiar with the Sniper P7. How are levels changed? Thanks


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Nov 21, 2008)

Once you own a wolf eyes you'll understand why they are a little expensive. I have the storm and love it. Now I want a superstorm!


----------



## black bolt (Nov 21, 2008)

The hotspot on this flashlight is huge because off the amount of led's it has. I could try it tonight against a Tiablo A9 with a smooth reflector running on RCR's, and verify on the distance on the throw for the Superstorm. I don't think this light will be in the same catagory as the DBS when it comes to throw.If you want throw, I recommend the Deft for the job.:thumbsup: For light level changes, do a soft press on the tailswitch, until you come to the level you want, and then do a hard press until it clicks for constant on. It runs from 100%-30% and then 2%. If left off for more than 2 seconds it would default back to 100%. If you do 7 consecutive soft presses, the flashlight goes into strobe-sos-beacon modes.


----------



## elho (Jan 30, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Any quesstimates on throw distance? Any other lights to compare it to?


Had the chance to play with a SuperStorm along with a number of other lights last weekend. The first impression on the SuperStorm was "geez, are those tiny reflectors"...it isn't as obvious on photos as in reality.
No estimate on actual distance, but it does not really have throw, I'm afraid.
In direct comparison the MicroFire L500R Challenger had significantly (as in everyone was able to declare the winner almost instantly) more throw (mid-range, dedicated throwers still have more I'd say, did no direct comparison) while still having about the same spill, a really nice beam.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't like flashlights with skinny bodies and huge heads. They are ugly, ugly...UGGGG LEEE...


----------



## jefft (Jan 31, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> Don't like flashlights with skinny bodies and huge heads. They are ugly, ugly...UGGGG LEEE...



And your point in reference to the SuperStorm would be.........?


----------



## Metatron (Jan 31, 2009)

jefft said:


> And your point in reference to the SuperStorm would be.........?


my sentiments exactly


----------



## guiri (Jan 31, 2009)

Any info on runtime in the different modes?

100, 30 and 2% please

George


----------

